# Can anyone help me with OSI layers test?



## pinkbmx

can anyone pleaseeee help me answer these 10 questions????? I know i should have done them myself but this is like mid-term exam and i want an A. So pls? 

*Identify the OSI model layer or layers (from 7 layers) that are most likely involved.*

1. A computer won't connect to the network. After some investigation, you find that the patch cable isn't terminated properly.

2. A computer can access resources on the local LAN but no on a different subnet. You find that the computer's default gateway isn't configured correctly.

3. You can ping a computer that you are trying to transfer files to via FTP, but you can't communicate using FTP.

4. All computers connected to a particular hub have lost network connectivity. You determine that the hub is the problem.

5. You receive an encrypted text file, but when you open it, the text is unreadable. You determine that decryption did not take place as it should have.

6. You check some statistics generated by a network-monitoring program and discover that an abnormally high number of CRC errors were detected.

7. One of your servers has been exhibiting sluggish network performance. You use a network-monitoring program to try to evaluate the problem. You find considerable TCP retries occurring because the server is being overwhelmed by data and packets are being discarded.

8. A user is trying to connect to another computer, but the logon attempt is continually rejected.

9. You try to access a Linux server to share files using NFS. You can communicate with the server, but the shared files don't appear to be available.

10. You inspect a computer that isn't able to communicate with other computers. You find that IPX/SPX instead of TCP/IP is installed on that computer.


----------



## Homenet

I shouldnt really be doing this, but im in a good mood, i really think you need to learn these properly after though.

1. Layer 1, physical
2. Layer 3, network
3. Layer 7, application
4. Layer 1, physical
5. Layer 6, presentation
6. Layer 2, Data link
7. Layer 4, transport
8. Layer 5, session
9. Layer 7, application
10. Layer 4, transport (only 1 im slightly unsure on, although im pretty sure its right)

EDIT: i think number 10 might be layer 3 actually :/


----------



## pinkbmx

thank you thank you thank you x 100.
I have tried to do it myself but this is for grade and i don't want to be wrong :<

but thank you, mucho appreciate!


----------



## Homenet

No problem your welcome


----------

